# Petits Fours, etc



## kibar (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just joined the site and had a couple of questions. A family friend of ours wants me to make the desserts for her bridal shower. She wanted 3 different desserts besides the cake which she already has ordered. She said i could make anything i wanted. So i was wondering if any of you had suggestions on what i could bake. So far I'm thinking of making Petits Fours glace, chocolate eclairs, and Napoleon or maybe an assortment of tarts. I have never been to a Bridal shower, so what would be most appropriate? I have pictures below of the three desserts i mentioned. The Petits Fours were a bit damaged when i took the picture.



Counterclockwise from top right: Petits Fours Glace, Napoleon, and Chocolate Eclairs


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I would suggest the white square with a design. Really can't determine which one is Petits fours glace, napoleon and chocolate eclairs there.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Those Napoleons look delicious! - Great job.

I am wondering if Napoleons and Eclairs might be a little similar in texture and flavor.  Perhaps you would like to select just one of those and try a third with a different flavor profile.  Also, are you looking for something guests can pick up and eat with their hands or something that would be served with a plate and utensil?

Do you have mini tart molds?  Individual lemon meringues or tarts with lemon curd and fresh berries would be nice (and colorful, too).

If you are looking for bite-sized, a nice chocolate truffle or similar confection would be easy to produce in bulk and add variety.


----------



## kibar (Jun 9, 2010)

Ya, i was thinking they might be too similar it flavor like you said and i like the idea of the tartlettes, that would probably be the best thing to do to balance out the very intensely sweet flavor of the petits fours.  And yes, I'm looking for desserts that the guests can pick up and eat with their hands.


----------

